
The Last Stable Release of OS X Was Snow Leopard; Mountain Lion Changes This - alexknight
http://zerodistraction.com/the-last-stable-release-of-os-x-was-snow-leopard-mountain-lion-changes-this
======
thronemonkey
I'm still hunkered down with 10.6.8 but I'm feeling more and more like its
time to try 10.8 by the day.

------
criswell
Why do I feel like the only person who doesn't mind iTunes?

